# First day at basic obedience class for Oreo



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I took Oreo to his first day at basic obedience class last saturday (Oreo already completed puppy class at the same place). There was a mix of puppies and dogs and he was very excited. He wanted to meet all the dogs and people in the class. This class covers all the basic commands; sit, down, stay, come, loose leash walking, plus some practical techniques for urban environments.

First day was to learn to walk on leash without pulling, the 'touch' command and 'sit/'Go' hand signal.

Walking on leash:
This was interesting. The instructor told us to walk your dog and if the leash starts to tighten, quickly change directions and get your dogs attention by calling his name and making him excited so that he focuses on you. Do not YANK the leash, just change directions. This technique worked well for Oreo. He gets distracted easily by other people and dogs. At the end of the class he was walking ok loose leashed. Still needs to practice as with all training.

'Sit'/'Go' hand signal:
This one is tough for Oreo. His sit command isn't strong (unless he knows you have a treat in hand). Basically arm out, palm open facing up. When he sits, raide your arm up like a draw bridge. 'Go' command was put open palm infront of his face and move your hand away from his face and say 'go'.


'Touch' command:
Essentially get your dog to walk, then sit on command. Open your hand palm facing him and when he touches it with his nose, you say touch and treat. Oreo has got this pretty much down pat in class. At home, we practice. He will pay attention and come some of the time when I have my palm down and open and 'touch' with his nose.

I have to say, our trainer is very good. She used the dogs in class to show how things are done. She took the most rowdiest dog and was able to teach him right off the bat to touch and walk directionally. 

Now all I have to do is reinforce the lessons at home for the week.

So far so good


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That sounds like a full on class,lots to learn and practise through the week.Well done Oreo!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Smart boy, Oreo!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Momo means Peach said:


> Smart boy, Oreo!


He's either too smart or just plain dumb hahaha.

He's not 100% or anywhere near 100% in training. He has his moments where he just looks at me and gives me a 'what do you want' look when i ask him to come or sit. Sometimes he goes down when i say sit.


----------



## FCiscoNewJersey (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting this , it's helpful. Rocky is 3 months. Nips(bites) at the kids, I almost sure he is just Playing but I'm concerned it wont stop. 
I'm almost sure i'm going to have to invest in a doggie Trainer to stop this habbit.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> I took Oreo to his first day at basic obedience class last saturday (Oreo already completed puppy class at the same place). There was a mix of puppies and dogs and he was very excited. He wanted to meet all the dogs and people in the class. This class covers all the basic commands; sit, down, stay, come, loose leash walking, plus some practical techniques for urban environments.
> 
> First day was to learn to walk on leash without pulling, the 'touch' command and 'sit/'Go' hand signal.
> 
> ...


good stuff but they need to be reinforced periodically for life or they can become extinct. Congrats.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> He's either too smart or just plain dumb hahaha.
> 
> He's not 100% or anywhere near 100% in training. He has his moments where he just looks at me and gives me a 'what do you want' look when i ask him to come or sit. Sometimes he goes down when i say sit.


When they confuse the sit and down, it's because they really have'nt quite learned the command. You have to have a third command ,stand for example so that they don't just do the other one sort of speak. Once you get him to stand -down.. sit -down ,down -stand, sit -stand ,then you know he knows. each one. LOL Another test is tell them to sit , and he sits , but if you say sit again and he goes down , then he is guessing.And if you want a real sit test for later , here's one you can try http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/sit-test


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the sugguestions..for sure will keep it in my mind whenever I interact with Oreo.

He only confuses sit with down when he is very excited...like if he knows he's getting a treat. If I catch him after his walk when he's a bit more tired, he will sit pefectly and not go down.

I'm going to have to ask the trainer on how to curb the excitement but if you have any info on how to deal with this...would be great help. He also gets excited with people and other dogs. He's also easily distracted and will not turn his head from a direction where he hears an interesting sound.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> Thanks Dave for the sugguestions..for sure will keep it in my mind whenever I interact with Oreo.
> 
> He only confuses sit with down when he is very excited...like if he knows he's getting a treat. If I catch him after his walk when he's a bit more tired, he will sit pefectly and not go down.
> 
> I'm going to have to ask the trainer on how to curb the excitement but if you have any info on how to deal with this...would be great help. He also gets excited with people and other dogs. He's also easily distracted and will not turn his head from a direction where he hears an interesting sound.


How old is he ? Adolescence six to eighteen months can pose problems. This is what's called impulse control. Here is one article, I'm trying to locate my favority one though. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/impulse-control-everyone


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks again Dave. Oreo is 5.5 months old.

I'll have to stick to my training regiment. My only issue is my mother and father in law let's him do whatever he wants.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

narci said:


> Thanks again Dave. Oreo is 5.5 months old.
> 
> I'll have to stick to my training regiment. My only issue is my mother and father in law let's him do whatever he wants.


Hmmm, sounds like "grandparent syndrome". Parents always hate that. :biggrin1:


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Momo means Peach said:


> Hmmm, sounds like "grandparent syndrome". Parents always hate that. :biggrin1:


Yup..and today it just backfired on my Mother in law (MIL).

She open the door to take him out and Oreo bolted out the door and across the street cause he saw a stroller. My MIL didn't realize he was that strong and Oreo pulled her and she fell.

Oreo NEVER does that with me. He knows better. I'm the only person in the family he does not jump on and i'm the only person in the family he listens too most of the time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Is your mom okay!??? wow, strong dog!


----------

